# How to submit/write a journal?



## VaurienVixen (Jun 23, 2017)

I know this is probably a silly question, but, how do i make a journal?

im probably just being blind or something


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 24, 2017)

Depending on which UI you are using, it can be a slightly different way to get to it, but the most direct route is to go to this link.

User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

From there you can fill in the information that you want to put in the journal and post it.

Hope this helps.


----------

